# My new jackson coosa yakattack



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't taken any great pics yet but my jackson coosa yakattack edition came in a couple days ago. Gonna add a jackson big rig here in a month or so but at least I have a boat now after selling the other two before I had a replacement ordered. I'm so ready for spring. I'll get some better pics with the accessories that it came with on the boat.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks awesome

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Sweet looking boat!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

very nice... I'm jealous..


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Woo hoo! Awesome looking boat if I might say so myself


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said. Jealous. SWEET boat!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks boys! I'm gonna get some better pics with the stuff it comes with on it, like I said. The jackson seats are comfortable but when I sat in it with the new lower back jack lumbar support it's crazy comfortable!


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Yak! Can't wait to see it in person this spring


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Few more pics of the new yak with some of the accessories on it. It came with a couple more things but I typically don't use rod holders and stuff while I'm it in the boats but rather the rod stagers a lot of the jackson boats come with...just wanted to show some of the stuff on it and get a few better pics!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Once again, very nice 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Looks good man. I got my coosa out last night for a few hrs. Indian had one channel open. It rides like a dream!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! That's freaking awesome northern! You give it a good workout?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah for sure, Its so smooth and easy to paddle. I literally stood the whole time as well...and this was in the dark. No issues. I can't wait to get the Cuda out too


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yakkin4Bass,
You have a first rate kayak there!  I'm not fond of SOT kayaks, but Jackson makes a top of the line kayaks and if I were to consider one, a Jackson would be at the top of my list.

I may have to take one for a test drive, some day, but it might be to the demise of my finances. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! Zorro and I are both gonna have yak attack coosas this year and big rigs only he's gonna beat me to the punch on the big rig. Had to be the first to post the coosa...lol! Hopefully I'll order the rig in a few weeks so I'll have it for the lake tourneys.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Yakkin4Bass,
> You have a first rate kayak there!  I'm not fond of SOT kayaks, but Jackson makes a top of the line kayaks and if I were to consider one, a Jackson would be at the top of my list.
> 
> I may have to take one for a test drive, some day, but it might be to the demise of my finances.
> ...


Bowhunter, you let me know if you want to go out fishing sometime and i'll let you take mine for a whirl


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm glad you felt comfy in that coosa man. You did steal that thing bro! Gonna be a good year!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> I'm glad you felt comfy in that coosa man. You did steal that thing bro! Gonna be a good year!


We will have to plan a couple trips. I have some things in mind i'll run by ya sometime.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> We will have to plan a couple trips. I have some things in mind i'll run by ya sometime.


Definitely man!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice setup Yakkin! I should have my boats this week...cant wait.


----------

